# Bigfoot?



## CLEARVIEW TREE (Aug 16, 2008)

Anyone see the stuff on the news and online about the supposed bigfoot found in georgia/ Man, if this ends up bein real, campin will change for sure for good. If they're hoaxin they should be tried and sent to the pen for such a debockle! I do believe that there may be unknown primates in large un trekked exspanses of the wilderness.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 16, 2008)

CLEARVIEW TREE said:


> Anyone see the stuff on the news and online about the supposed bigfoot found in georgia/ Man, if this ends up bein real, campin will change for sure for good. If they're hoaxin they should be tried and sent to the pen for such a debockle! I do believe that there may be unknown primates in large un trekked exspanses of the wilderness.



Like boggy creek in Ar,Tex and La, swamp for many miles many sightings.
I thought of trying to trap him by making a powerful snare trap outta 
9 16 ths stable braid and winching a tree over to set the snare! It would 
look wild to see him hanging there but I was afraid I would get something
or someone I was not wanting to! If I did catch him then what oh chit
now I got to figure out how to get him down, I wonder if he is mad?


----------



## CLEARVIEW TREE (Aug 16, 2008)

YUP. In 1990 on my family's 4,000 acre ruralLouisiana farm we found large humanlike tracks coming from the lake, up one of the sand dunes and down into one of our large beaver pond swamps. My aunt and uncle were of course adults and tried to step out the tracks. After realizing that the tracks were double their stride, we knew that these were a special set of tracks that were not made by a human. I don't know anybody who has an 8ft stride. We saw no creature, just the tracks! But we've always had a feelin in the family that there's more to this deal than we know. Take for instance that even though our 4,000 acre parcel is el hugo, plum creek, crown zellerbach, and cavenham all have timber inholdings totalling almost 700,000acres surrounding ours on the la. and ms border. A large creature could remain undetected here forever. There are areas that are only accessible by boat on our place. Some places are even too thick for deer to go to! Who knows? :monkey:


----------



## CLEARVIEW TREE (Aug 25, 2008)

*White Hall,NY-Bigfoot!*

Looks like local and county Government officials in and near Whitehall,NY have accepted that there is a large apelike creature of reasonably unknown specs residing in there area. There have been more sightings of this so called bigfoot here than any other place on earth. Stories and accounts go back as far as the native americans that resided there and they too have accounts of it. Consequently the local Government has established laws of protection for the creature. Recently 6 eye witnesses were Polygraphed by the FBI and all passed indicating that their stories were true! people ask well, Why no body yet? Well it takes 5-6 days for any corpse to dissappear from insects, scavengers, etc. Actually with all the white tailed deer here in the south, i've only seen a handful of dead carcasses and only one set of skeletal remains. Case in point, if there really is a small number of extra rare apelike creatures residing in the forests of N. America, the chances of seeing a body are obviously non- existent! WHo's to say that they don't even bury their dead? If they really are relatives of the recent "Gigantopithacus" ape-man that probably crossed the land bridge with animals, and native americans, then there is a high probability that they may bury there dead!


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 25, 2008)

CLEARVIEW TREE said:


> Looks like local and county Government officials in and near Whitehall,NY have accepted that there is a large apelike creature of reasonably unknown specs residing in there area. There have been more sightings of this so called bigfoot here than any other place on earth. Stories and accounts go back as far as the native americans that resided there and they too have accounts of it. Consequently the local Government has established laws of protection for the creature. Recently 6 eye witnesses were Polygraphed by the FBI and all passed indicating that their stories were true! people ask well, Why no body yet? Well it takes 5-6 days for any corpse to dissappear from insects, scavengers, etc. Actually with all the white tailed deer here in the south, i've only seen a handful of dead carcasses and only one set of skeletal remains. Case in point, if there really is a small number of extra rare apelike creatures residing in the forests of N. America, the chances of seeing a body are obviously non- existent! WHo's to say that they don't even bury their dead? If they really are relatives of the recent "Gigantopithacus" ape-man that probably crossed the land bridge with animals, and native americans, then there is a high probability that they may bury there dead!



Yeah or eat the remains bones and all, fact is if you don't find shed antlers
soon in the year dropped mice and squirrels eat them for calcium!


----------



## Austin1 (Aug 29, 2008)

Big foot does not exist! if it did it would be on my wall! I have seen most game in North America. I have not seen a Jaguar or Armadillo, been way to close to a Polar bear for comfort, and had to shoot some possum for my Aunt in California little buggers got into her shed.
All big foot is, is a wanting of the human imagination of something that is like us that is pure and god like, well sorry it don't exist!


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 29, 2008)

Austin1 said:


> Big foot does not exist! if it did it would be on my wall! I have seen most game in North America. I have not seen a Jaguar or Armadillo, been way to close to a Polar bear for comfort, and had to shoot some possum for my Aunt in California little buggers got into her shed.
> All big foot is, is a wanting of the human imagination of something that is like us that is pure and god like, well sorry it don't exist!


:hmm3grin2orange: You have never even seen an armadillo so why
should we believe you:monkey: I ain't saying I don't or do believe
but you need to go to the wooley swamp, different from muskegs
and tundra, way different, pm me before you come I know some places
that will make you think about that. Oh yeah, I can show you an Armadillo

If you can find it rent the legend of boggy creek it is
where I am talking about!


----------



## jwarren2165 (Aug 29, 2008)

well the guys in Georgia were proven to be a haox. I seen it on the history channel bout WhiteHall NY. If I see him Im going to shoot first think later.


----------



## CLEARVIEW TREE (Aug 29, 2008)

Austin1 said:


> Big foot does not exist! if it did it would be on my wall! I have seen most game in North America. I have not seen a Jaguar or Armadillo, been way to close to a Polar bear for comfort, and had to shoot some possum for my Aunt in California little buggers got into her shed.
> All big foot is, is a wanting of the human imagination of something that is like us that is pure and god like, well sorry it don't exist!


 You will never see a jag in Canada, i can assure you. The first animal that i learned to kill as a 6 yr old with a 410 and my pa watchin was armadillo. They are real and everywhere in my home state of Louisiana, and even workin towards Tennessee where they can be found out near memphis now! Remember, never say never!


----------



## Austin1 (Aug 31, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: You have never even seen an armadillo so why
> should we believe you:monkey: I ain't saying I don't or do believe
> but you need to go to the wooley swamp, different from muskegs
> and tundra, way different, pm me before you come I know some places
> ...


I was looking for a Armadillo when I was in Texas and drove all the way back home I saw some of the tiny deer down there and Javelina all over the place dam they look like fun to shot Can you eat them Javlens? they look like little pigs.
I have lot's of Rich relatives that live in the Southern U.S So I like to visit and look at the critters.
I have seen that movie I love monster movie's. But boggy creek shares to many similarity's with the Ape mountain Story from Wa? but good entertainment non the less best thing to do after seeing it is go camping lol.


----------



## Austin1 (Aug 31, 2008)

CLEARVIEW TREE said:


> You will never see a jag in Canada, i can assure you. The first animal that i learned to kill as a 6 yr old with a 410 and my pa watchin was armadillo. They are real and everywhere in my home state of Louisiana, and even workin towards Tennessee where they can be found out near memphis now! Remember, never say never!


Oh I know I won't see a jag up here unless you count the oil leaking English cars lol, but I am always on the look out for things I have never seen before when I travel. I have seen a few Gators wile fishing with my uncle in FL and I live in the heart of lion country and the farther North you go the bigger animals tend to get. I just have a thing for Armadillos I want to see one in the wild! 
On a side note I know of a experiment they did up here with Nutria in the 60s they didn't survive too cold but just think Giant 10lb muskrat would have made the news lol.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 31, 2008)

Austin1 said:


> I was looking for a Armadillo when I was in Texas and drove all the way back home I saw some of the tiny deer down there and Javelina all over the place dam they look like fun to shot Can you eat them Javlens? they look like little pigs.
> I have lot's of Rich relatives that live in the Southern U.S So I like to visit and look at the critters.
> I have seen that movie I love monster movie's. But boggy creek shares to many similarity's with the Ape mountain Story from Wa? but good entertainment non the less best thing to do after seeing it is go camping lol.



Yes you can eat those hairballs and armadillo but they can carry
leporacy so care must be taken. A good meal from those sticks eh
make that oily rocks is Rattler emmmmmmmmeeeemmmmmmmm good!


----------

